# Mushroom in tank bad ?



## macj1983 (Sep 21, 2012)

So is this a bad thing or not really ?


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 22, 2012)

Imo, they are just fine, ..decomposers, may be beneficial.  "Relatively" very few mushrooms are very poisonous to humans, there are inverts that eat the ones that are poisonous to humans, and none are poisonous unless you eat them.  As for the poisonous ones, you do have to make an effort to stick part of one in your mouth and swallow, knowing you're eating it, it takes more to get sick than most of us were taught it does when children, I have a book about them.  I get yellow ones that look like that, come up in the coco fiber.


----------



## ozzytoys (Sep 22, 2012)

is it magic?


----------



## JoeMean (Sep 22, 2012)

Magic have a nipple like dome on top of the dome head  I've picked many!!


----------



## macj1983 (Sep 22, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Imo, they are just fine, ..decomposers, may be beneficial.  "Relatively" very few mushrooms are very poisonous to humans, there are inverts that eat the ones that are poisonous to humans, and none are poisonous unless you eat them.  As for the poisonous ones, you do have to make an effort to stick part of one in your mouth and swallow, knowing you're eating it, it takes more to get sick than most of us were taught it does when children, I have a book about them.  I get yellow ones that look like that, come up in the coco fiber.


Thanks yeah it in coco fiber too thanks ,BTW I wasn't planning on eating the thing worried it would has some effect on my T that all  
I only eat the ones that taste like poo and come in ziplock bags  ..kidding


----------



## donniedark0 (Sep 22, 2012)

that actually looks cool. Would love to have a couple in my vivariums. Looks way more natural imo


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 22, 2012)

See _Leucocoprinus birnbaumii_


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 22, 2012)

I avoid mushrooms because they're the same as mold, I don't want to take risks that I don't have to take.


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 22, 2012)

Mushrooms are not the same as mold, not even close. 
do get mushrooms in some of my wet enclosures, i just very carefully pull them up so as not to disrupt the spores and throw them out. No worries, no harm, not a problem at all.


----------



## mdtalley22 (Sep 22, 2012)

People in frog forums get way excited when they have mushrooms in their vivs


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 22, 2012)

macj1983 said:


> So is this a bad thing or not really ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a search on these forums for *Leucocoprinus*. Click or right-click the <Advanced Search> link in the upper right of this page.

Good and bad are on the opposite ends of a very long line. And, "good" in some situations is "bad" in others. Sorry for the philosophy lesson, but you'll have to be just a tad more specific.

Enjoy your yellow, icky thing.

:biggrin:


----------

